# Another Telephone Jam Line Adventure From 1978.



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Before you read this adventure you need to understand something of the American Culture during the late 1960's thru the mid 1980's. Back in those days it was desireable for girls to lie UP about their age. The reason for this was guys who were older usually had a little money and often a car. The teenage girls wanted "status" over their friends so dating a guy in college when you were in High School gave a girl bragging rights. On the flip side of this, guys usually weren't interested in girls younger than 18 because they couldn't drink or go to bars and nightclubs. Now you are in the right mind-set for this adventure:

When I was 17 I was heavily into calling Jam Line and talking to girls. It was my life back then and I was basically addicted to calling the thing. I didn't have a car, so I would ride the bus out to meet the girls I talked to. At 18, I got my first car and then my Jam Line adventures really began.

Another memorable adventure was really my first bad experience and it taught me a lesson about life. I had been talking to this 16 year old girl, Berta, for almost a year. I really liked her and we had been talking about meeting for sometime. One day my friend Bob, came over and was looking for something to do. I told him I was planning on meeting Berta, from Jam Line in a couple of hours, so he invited himself along. Berta had told me she wanted her friend Karen to be with her, but Karen had gotten grounded for smoking, or something like that. When Bob and I arrived out at Berta's Golden Valley, MN, apartment building we were pleasantly greeted by a cute blond girl who looked sorta like actress Sally Field. She said that Karen was going to come out to meet us too. I asked how she was going to do that if she was grounded, and Berta said, "You don't know Karen."

It wasn't long before this REALLY UGLY girl came out of the building next door with a back-pack and a bag of trash. It was Karen, and she looked like Frankenstein's Bride, literally, if you have ever seen the movie, you know what I am talking about. Her hair was frizzed out like she had plugged into a light socket! We started calling her "Frisbee." Bob was appalled at the sight of her.

Well they both wanted to go for a ride in my car and I asked "Frisbee" where she was going with that back pack? She said she was running away from home and I was supposed to take her! I said, "No way, I don't need to go to jail." After several minutes of arguing, I managed to convince her that I was not going to help her run away. They both still wanted a ride so I made Frisbee throw her back-pack down before getting into my car. We all went for a short drive and back again.

One of the things you did when you met someone off Jam Line was to go see their High School, since we were all in High School, it seemed like a cool thing to do. I really wanted to see Berta's High School too, because she had told me a story about someone in her school who put Super Glue on the toilet seat and some kid sat in it! They had to call the fire department to cut the seat off the toilet, and the kid had to walk down the school hallways to the ambulance with a toilet seat glued to his bare ass, and his pants down, hehehehe! We got to the school and it seemed kinda small for a high school. It was summer time, so we didn't go in. I decided to drive the girls back home.

When I got them back home, I was greeted by their moms who were extremely pissed! As I was dropping Berta and Frisbee off, Frisbee's mom said, "I've got your license plate number, if you ever come back here again, I will have you arrested!" Bob started laughing because he knew he was still a minor at 17, I was 18, and could get into big trouble! I took off and headed home.

Bob and I stopped at a store on the way home and he bought a Hostess Apple Pie, which he peeled off the wrapper of, and promptly threw onto a parked Jaguar's windshield out of frustration as we drove by. When I got home, I rushed into the house and called Berta to find out what was going on. Her mother answered the phone and said, "You're going to prison for what you did!" I said, "What did I do?" in a frantic voice! As it turns out, in an attempt to lessen her parents anger for sneaking out of the house and trying to run away, Frisbee told her mom that Bob and I had taken them behind the school and raped them! When I heard this I crapped my pants! I pleaded that no such thing had happened! Berta's mom was talking to Frisbee's mom in the back ground; Frisbee's mom wanted to know my side of the story. I explained exactly what had taken place and said that nothing happened, and that I had refused to take Frisbee anywhere with the back-pack. Frisbee's mom then wanted to know how Frisbee had gotten out of the house. I said she had found a way, but I didn't know how. Her mom laughed a little and said that sounded like her daughter. Then they said I could still get into a lot of trouble. I asked for what, and they informed me that Berta was only 12 years old, and Frisbee was only 13! WOW! Bob and I both thought Berta was 16 and Frisbee was 17! I explained this to the moms and also how I had come to know the girls through Jam Line. After about a 20 minute conversation, Frisbee's mom said she would not pursue charges if I promised to NEVER come around the girls again. I gladly agreed.

I learned an important lesson about life that day, and about Jam Liners--Don't trust them! I never saw or heard from Berta again, but kept running into Frisbee for years after that cruising down in Hopkins. I tried and tried to stay away from her, but she kept showing up at all the same parties as me and following me around. She even developed a crush on me--UGH!!!! It wasn't until about 1982 that I finally didn't run into her anymore.







The Picture Berta sent me thru the mail before we met in person.
Does she look 12-years-old to you? If she's still alive she'd be 52-years-old now.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 23, 2018)

Berta is a doctor nowadays, she never left the area. Saint Louis Park, MN. Here's a link to her little bio, go get an xray or something.. she'll probably be happy to see you.

https://www.healthpartners.com/find/practitioner-detail.html?practitionerId=13510

Oh and you don't even wanna know about Karen aka Frisbee these days. What a total fucking smokeshow! Frisbee got it goin on! Doesn't look a day over 40. She's got her own business out in the bay area teaching tantric sex, she hosts these couples retreats or something along those lines. I kinda blotted out some of the details so you wouldn't go down this rabbit hole any deeper, you'd be a broken man realizing what you turned away once she was an adult crushing on you at those parties.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Berta is a doctor nowadays, she never left the area. Saint Louis Park, MN. Here's a link to her little bio, go get an xray or something.. she'll probably be happy to see you.
> 
> https://www.healthpartners.com/find/practitioner-detail.html?practitionerId=13510
> 
> ...



What are the chances? You were a Jam Liner too, or did you just grow up with Berta? I'm happily married now. I don't worry about what I missed out on anymore. Girls change a lot between 12-13 and 21-22.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 23, 2018)

Haha, nah man I just googled "Berta Hopkins MN" and found the only Berta from that area that fit the age. Karen is too common of a name to be able to locate but Berta was easy. Looked at a couple pics and it's definitely the same Berta, so at that point I had some legitimacy to troll with. Remembered my sons friend Luke's mom Kika did this tantric sex retreat stuff, so I googled her and got some images off her page and figured I'd doctor it up a bit to get your goat. It was only gonna work if you were single and lonely, I'm glad you're not but the joke would have went over a little better if you were.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Haha, nah man I just googled "Berta Hopkins MN" and found the only Berta from that area that fit the age. Karen is too common of a name to be able to locate but Berta was easy. Looked at a couple pics and it's definitely the same Berta, so at that point I had some legitimacy to troll with. Remembered my sons friend Luke's mom Kika did this tantric sex retreat stuff, so I googled her and got some images off her page and figured I'd doctor it up a bit to get your goat. It was only gonna work if you were single and lonely, I'm glad you're not but the joke would have went over a little better if you were.



It's possible that it's not the same Berta. She does look very similar but the teeth aren't the same. I have thought I've found someone and turns out not to be the same person. I thought you personally knew them. It would be curious to contact this Berta and see if she's the one. Unlikely she had the money to become a doctor since I believe it was a Section 8 subsidized apartment and her mom was divorced and single; but it is possible, she was certainly smart enough fooling everyone she was 16 at 12 for several months over the phone. Roberta originally told me her name was Jenny. I didn't find out she was Berta until I met her in person and Karen called her that.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 23, 2018)

The events of your story led up to the day I was born, Dec. 1st!


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2018)

quad8 said:


> The events of your story led up to the day I was born, Dec. 1st!



You mean the year you were born? The story would have been about June of 1978, and Frisbee's last party would have been summer of 1982. Winters around here are pretty boring, but I do have a winter story I will be posting sooner or later. It's called Reverse Hitch-hiking.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 23, 2018)

It was 1982 after your situation died down. Even as a newborn, I never knew that the Jam Line would've became the social media network of the 70's/80's.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2018)

quad8 said:


> It was 1982 after your situation died down. Even as a newborn, I never knew that the Jam Line would've became the social media network of the 70's/80's.



The Jam Line started in the early 1960's, when the phone company first started testing what would become the Electronic Switching of today. By the time all the Jam Lines, or Beep Lines as they were called in other cities, were gone in the mid 1980's, computer Bulletin Board Systems (BBSes) had taken over as the social media of the day. BBSes had message boards, and later chat rooms and Door Games. I was the System Operator (SysOp) of one such BBS called "Panther's Place" which is what inspired me to type up all my youthful adventures and post them. Now I get to share them with the world instead of just my local area on a BBS System.

On that note, let me say we had computer CHAT in the 1970's! It was thru the local public school system. You could log on after school through the school's teletype by dialing a phone number on a modem connected to the teletype machine. You'd then insert the phone's receiver into the modem receptacle and the teletype would come to life connecting you with all other kids logged in from all the public schools in the Twin Cities. All our chats were printed out on tractor paper as there were no computer screens yet.

By the mid-1980's PC (mostly Apple II's) were in homes with modems installed and it was easy to obtain pirated passwords so we could log in from home and chat. It wasn't long after that, that BBSes took over the social chat department and lasted until the dawn of the Internet in the 1990's.


----------



## Tude (Nov 25, 2018)

DoctorZ said:


> The Jam Line started in the early 1960's, when the phone company first started testing what would become the Electronic Switching of today. By the time all the Jam Lines, or Beep Lines as they were called in other cities, were gone in the mid 1980's, computer Bulletin Board Systems (BBSes) had taken over as the social media of the day. BBSes had message boards, and later chat rooms and Door Games. I was the System Operator (SysOp) of one such BBS called "Panther's Place" which is what inspired me to type up all my youthful adventures and post them. Now I get to share them with the world instead of just my local area on a BBS System.
> 
> On that note, let me say we had computer CHAT in the 1970's! It was thru the local public school system. You could log on after school through the school's teletype by dialing a phone number on a modem connected to the teletype machine. You'd then insert the phone's receiver into the modem receptacle and the teletype would come to life connecting you with all other kids logged in from all the public schools in the Twin Cities. All our chats were printed out on tractor paper as there were no computer screens yet.
> 
> By the mid-1980's PC (mostly Apple II's) were in homes with modems installed and it was easy to obtain pirated passwords so we could log in from home and chat. It wasn't long after that, that BBSes took over the social chat department and lasted until the dawn of the Internet in the 1990's.




hehe we used our father's CB system 1970's in their trucks to find where the party's were


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 25, 2018)

Tude said:


> hehe we used our father's CB system 1970's in their trucks to find where the party's were



I actually have a pretty good story about getting invited to a party over the CB Radio, and I've never typed it up. I suppose I could if "pressured" by enough people.


----------

